# New Training Tool



## extracheese (Nov 7, 2014)

I have developed a device to take the headaches out of LST'ing. I would like some guinea pigs to test my product and give me feedback. Where would I post something like that?


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I've never gotten a headache from training my plants. Maybe you should try using aspirin.


----------



## spek9 (Nov 7, 2014)

There's a "Do It Yourself" sub-forum under the "General Marijuana Growing" forum. Perhaps put it up in there for feedback?

-spek


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes, that forum is for Do-It-Yourself tutorials. So put a thread there, and describe your method step-by-step, and maybe others will try it.


----------



## extracheese (Nov 8, 2014)

now


rollitup said:


> I've never gotten a headache from training my plants. Maybe you should try using aspirin.


thanks guys I will.


----------



## extracheese (Nov 8, 2014)

spek9 said:


> There's a "Do It Yourself" sub-forum under the "General Marijuana Growing" forum. Perhaps put it up in there for feedback?
> 
> -spek


thanks spek9 That's what I'll do.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 15, 2014)

extracheese said:


> I have developed a device to take the headaches out of LST'ing. I would like some guinea pigs to test my product and give me feedback. Where would I post something like that?




Ill try it out


----------



## extracheese (Nov 30, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Ill try it out


cool. Hit me at [email protected] and tell me where to send them.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## extracheese (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't get it.


----------

